# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  نمونه سوالات تمرین sql

## pegetive_2010

سلام. کسی منبع خوبی برای تمرین sql سراغ داره؟
ممنون.

----------


## espootin

سلام

http://www.sql-ex.ru/

این سایته خیلی خوبه ، یه سری سوال میده ،‌ در آخر هم مدرک میده که متاسفانه مدرکش پولی هست.
کیفیت و سطحش خیلی خوبه . جواب هات رو هم می تونی با بقیه مقایسه کنی.

موفق باشی./

----------


## pegetive_2010

خیلی ممنون.
لطف کردین :)

----------

